# Real Black Housing Altezza



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

these puppies for a B13??? Cause id luv em for me.. '91


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sorry b14 4-door sentra


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn.... damn.. damn..... 
we b13's need em man!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

'we b13's need em'

So go to a discount auto place, get trailer lights (the round tails), take apart your factory clear tail covers, cut out the factory lights, graft in the trailer tails, re-attach your clear tail cover, and you're done.

Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if only it was that easy...
plus.. i would need a new clear taillight cover...
like the one i tried making out of plexiglass which failed miseralbly.

Know where I can get some clear tails for a b13 anyway?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Looks good!*

Alot harder than it looks I garentee you. I hope you got them sealed back up real good. If any one alse does it use spray tint on the chrome. It will alow the chrome to show through and give it a satin black look. You only need to do a couple LIGHT coats!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIU these came out REAL GOOD--I luv them...How bout sum pics with it on???

OH and Scorch....explain wut U mean about spraying the chrome......


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *LIU these came out REAL GOOD--I luv them...How bout sum pics with it on???
> 
> OH and Scorch....explain wut U mean about spraying the chrome...... *


i dont have them on.

i can try to borrow my friends digital but it kinda hard since im so bz.

i dont want to keep them on my car therefore i want to get rid of them.

im askin 135 shipped hoping someone would by my very first prototype.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

These would look tight with the black center panel on the Sentra.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I was thinking about doing the black center panel with these lights but my car is white so that might look kinda cheap...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Yeah I was thinking about doing the black center panel with these lights but my car is white so that might look kinda cheap... *


Yeah my car is white also.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1st prototype tails sold !!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *damn.... damn.. damn.....
> we b13's need em man! *


Really? I was convinced that we could live without them. Now this is your opinion, and I respect that. Differing opinions on what looks good are what keep our cars interesting. But personally, I think Altezza tails are freaking nasty, and I don't understand why anyone would want to clog up the clean looks of the B13 with complicated-looking tails.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

samo said:


> *Really? I was convinced that we could live without them. Now this is your opinion, and I respect that. Differing opinions on what looks good are what keep our cars interesting. But personally, I think Altezza tails are freaking nasty, and I don't understand why anyone would want to clog up the clean looks of the B13 with complicated-looking tails. *


Werd tsuru tails is all theyll see behind my ride.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The Tsuru's are freaking nice...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

And I own page 2!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

eh, IMO it would have turned out better if you left the trim rings around them chrome, looks too dark but probally looks better on a application since a 2003 black IS300/Altezza would look like. I'm considering opening up a pair of altezzas and replacing the bulb in the big circle thing with a ring of leds to look like the new g35 coupe when they light up since i doubt the regular LED bulbs would give this appearance and going over them with testors candy apple red. anyone know if i can get a red trunk panel to match this hue of red? I think if i get some griots garage plastic cleaner and polish i could accomplish this since right when i'm washing the car it gives a nice bright hue i like but when it dries it gets a dull burgundy color or should i just mold it in. ie fill in the gaps between the trunkpanel and trunk with bondo and paint it)


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I mabey just stoopid or drunck!!!!!!*

What does the Japanese tails for the (B13) have to do with this thread?

DUH!!!!!! 

EDITED BY SAMO: Removed unintentional racial slur.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: I mabey just stoopid or drunck!!!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *What does the Japanese tails for the (B13) have to do with this thread?
> 
> DUH!!!!!!  *


^

what he said.. hahaha


----------

